# rami 40 not feeding??



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

i tried doing a search and didn't really find much on this. i just picked up a used alloy rami40 and it's not going so well. 3 different ammos and both magazines have serious feed issues. the nose of each bullet gets caught on the feed ramp. the round gets pushed about 1/8" out of the magazine and stops. yes the pistol is clean and lubed. it has nothing to do w/ shooting technique....i shove the magazine in and hit the slide release only to find out it doesn't close. re-rack and it still doesn't close. so i pull the mag, reseat the round fully back into the mag and try again. this time the slide closes and feeds the round. pull the trigger and either everything works fine or that round goes off and it won't feed the next round. it did this through roughly 100 rounds of fed/win/and blazer fmj ammo. it wasn't just the 1st or 2nd round that got hung up, it could have worked fine for a couple rounds and then have rounds 3 and 8 not feed, no pattern to the issue. anyway, i know "polishing the feed ramp" is something that's done to lots of pistols but i don't know exactly what's involved with that. is that simply using the polishing wheel on the dremel, or is it actually removing some material and reshaping the feed ramp? could this issue be more of a magazine alignment issue...something not right in the mag well? i'm open to suggestions. i'm going to clean, lube, and shoot once more and see if anything changes. hopefully it's an easy fix....if not, maybe there's a new gun in my future.

thanks for any input.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Have you tried only one or two rounds in the magazine? You can try to get the ramp polished, or, if you have the opportunity, try another (preferably new) magazine. I have had these issues with several handguns and it almost always ends up being the magazine. I have the RAMI 9mm alloy frame and have had no issues with FTF or FTE. , but, I have had the same problem with my CZ 85 Combat. Replaced the mag and problem fixed. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

i just loaded up both magazines w/ 2 different ammo brands, cycled them through and then swapped magazines to determine if it is a magazine or ammo issue....or if it mattered at all. it's kinda looking like if the magazine isn't firly seated in the well then it won't chamber the round. the magaine can be locked, but just a tad bit of slop and it starts to sag a little and it won't load. i'm thinking this could be a big issue considering the length of the grip and the recoil of the 40. looks like i may have to tinker w/ the lever and spring and see what happens. darn, thought i had an excuse to get another shooter.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

This problem is not uncommon with the early RAMI models (circa 2004). I have a 9mm that would not feed hollow points, and had quite a few FTE's with hardball, as well. I tried every kind of ammo, tried doing a 'fluff and buff' on everything, including a very light ramp polishing, and replaced every spring with Wolfe springs. 

Nothing I did helped, so I sent it in to the factory. This, in itself, was quite an ordeal, as they do not answer email, and I failed to penetrate their switchboard in numerous attempts. It would run me around, put me on hold, and eventually hang up on me. I finally took the gun back to the LGS where I bought it, and he wouldn't give my money back because I bought it used, but he did promise to send it back to the factory, at my expense.

I ended up spending about $20 for shipping, and they had the gun for six weeks. The invoice said that they did a 'ramp job,' deburred the rails, and polished the chamber. Whatever they did, it fixed it, and it is a great gun. It is really accurate, and I am able to shoot it almost as well as my full size guns. It is my favorite carry gun.

EDIT: I reread your original post, and it sounds like you might be contemplating taking a dremel tool to your feed ramp. I don't know how experienced you are, but just in case you have none, I would caution you about this. You can easily ruin the barrel by taking too much material off the feed ramp, or from inside the chamber. When I did mine, I used only a felt wheel with very fine grit polishing compound. As it turned out, I didn't remove enough material, but I also left it in good enough condition that a gunsmith could still salvage it.


----------



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

Bisley said:


> This problem is not uncommon with the early RAMI models (circa 2004).
> 
> EDIT: I reread your original post, and it sounds like you might be contemplating taking a dremel tool to your feed ramp. I don't know how experienced you are, but just in case you have none, I would caution you about this. You can easily ruin the barrel by taking too much material off the feed ramp, or from inside the chamber. When I did mine, I used only a felt wheel with very fine grit polishing compound. As it turned out, I didn't remove enough material, but I also left it in good enough condition that a gunsmith could still salvage it.


i bought mine used also...how can i tell how old this thing is? is there a chart somewhere for serial numbers?

i did take the dremel to the feed ramp, but only with the polishing wheel in an attempt to get it nice and clean...not to remove any metal. i did take an emory board to one side of the slide rail though...looked as though it had a rough edge that left an ugly spot on the frame. if the next outing yields the same results, i'm gonna try and send it to cz. luckily i live in kansas city so maybe i can deliver it personally.....and possibly pick up a new rifle too.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

spinout said:


> i bought mine used also...how can i tell how old this thing is? is there a chart somewhere for serial numbers?


Mine has '04' clearly stamped on one side - I forget which.

Good luck on getting in contact with CZ. It will be a great pistol, if you get it feeding correctly.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

spinout said:


> i bought mine used also...how can i tell how old this thing is? is there a chart somewhere for serial numbers?


There should be a two digit code stamped near the ejection port indicating the year it was manufactured.


----------



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

well another 50-ish rounds through it and it still plays hell trying feed.

so, i gave it shot trying to get ahold of CZ. called, punched a few numbers on the call tree and before i know it, i've got someone on the phone. i tell him the problem, he asks for the year code on the slide then tells me to box up the slide, barrel, and magazines and send them to him. he said they had some magazine issues for awhile and he'd also look at the barrel and see if everything looks good on it. so needless to say, it was in the mail a few hours later and with a little luck it'll come back working like it should.

i'll let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Good decision, I think.


----------



## poolshark (Oct 24, 2008)

Well Spinout, how did everything work out? Curious because I also sent a .40 Rami to CZ last October (08) and got it back in February (09). I called several times during that time to check to progress and was told several times it wasn't looked at yet but would be next in line. When I got it back (I hadn't taken it to the range yet) I took it to local gun show, explained my past experience, and sold it at a huge loss. CZ did answer every time I called, I just wasn't happy with the time it took to get it back. There are just too many manufactures out there who care to deal with being put off for months. I have a Sig Sauer P239 now with over 2000 rounds without a single problem.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

poolshark said:


> Well Spinout, how did everything work out? Curious because I also sent a .40 Rami to CZ last October (08) and got it back in February (09). I called several times during that time to check to progress and was told several times it wasn't looked at yet but would be next in line. When I got it back (I hadn't taken it to the range yet) I took it to local gun show, explained my past experience, and sold it at a huge loss. CZ did answer every time I called, I just wasn't happy with the time it took to get it back. There are just too many manufactures out there who care to deal with being put off for months. I have a Sig Sauer P239 now with over 2000 rounds without a single problem.


http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21664


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

Reopening this older thread:

March/April edition of CZ-USA Magazine has an article (an in depth 3 page article) dealing with this problem and the RAMI in particular.

Great article if you can find it. It MIGHT be archived at CZ-USA, but I'm not sure.

My RAMI is now a flawless performing pistol in .40 cal. It too was an '04 model. You might want to try the lighter weight rounds and change the shape (ogive) of the slug.

Good Luck.


----------

